# 2003 powerstroke



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Would you go with a 2003 powerstroke diesel with 150k miles for less then 10k comes with a western plow. Truck is clean, has all service records etc. New tires.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

7.3 or 6.0?


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

BigDave12768;776151 said:


> 7.3 or 6.0?


early 2003 7.3 . . . . . .yes, absolutely. Late 2003. . . .. 6.0, absolutely not.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

6.0l engine. Its between this truck and a 2002 Dodge ram 2500 cummins.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Get the cummins. That 03 will be a hard sell always with the 6.0


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

The 6.0 isn't a bad motor. I have an 03 with an 6.0 (got it brand new in 03) in it. Haven't had any problems with it. Keep the oil changed and maintain it.

www.powerstrokehelp.com good site.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I wouldnt be afraid of a 03-04 6.0 if the history came back clean on it. The ford truck will hold up alot better than the dodge truck. The cummins is sweet though.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal. Anyone that tells you to stray away from a 6.0 with *HIGHER* miles is obviously not educated very much on their issues. Problems occoured at 10k, 20k, 30k etc. If it made it to 150k, it was either fixed right or just not prone to problems. Being an 03, I'd say it was fixed. I like the 6.0's myself. Not a big Ford fan at all, but the 6.0's get a bad rap.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

OhioPlower;776240 said:


> I wouldnt be afraid of a 03-04 6.0 if the history came back clean on it. The ford truck will hold up alot better than the dodge truck. The cummins is sweet though.


LMAO Never!!! The early Tourqe Shift had issues with the 6.0 PSD. The motor has more issue than a Cadilac 4100. Why dont you go look at some old Dodges and Fords and look at all the issues of the old 7.3's compared to the Dodges. Ford just has brand loyalty. Other than that there Diesel trucks are #3 behind Dodge and Chevy


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;776249 said:


> look at all the issues of the old 7.3's


What issues

The 7.3 is as bullet proof as it gets

And that is NOT JMO


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776244 said:


> Sounds like a good deal. Anyone that tells you to stray away from a 6.0 with *HIGHER* miles is obviously not educated very much on their issues. Problems occoured at 10k, 20k, 30k etc. If it made it to 150k, it was either fixed right or just not prone to problems. Being an 03, I'd say it was fixed. I like the 6.0's myself. Not a big Ford fan at all, but the 6.0's get a bad rap.


If it made it??? sounds like you are surprised it got there. The 6.0 are only rated for about 200k miles. I just went on Ebay and Searched Dodges and Fords by mileage. Newer Dodges 2003's had 350k on them only thing close to that in the Fords was the 7.3. 99% of Fords first page was the 7.3's with high mileage. Sorry but if you buy a 6.0 you will never get back anything for it. The motor and tranny had too many issues. The Dodge on the other hand will hold value since they are cheaper and better trucks


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;776249 said:


> LMAO Never!!! The early Tourqe Shift had issues with the 6.0 PSD. The motor has more issue than a Cadilac 4100. Why dont you go look at some old Dodges and Fords and look at all the issues of the old 7.3's compared to the Dodges. Ford just has brand loyalty. Other than that there Diesel trucks are #3 behind Dodge and Chevy


Big Dave, I really hate to argue with you on every thread, and I reeeaaaallly hate sticking up for Ford, BUT I honestly think you need to do some more researching before you continue bashing the 6.0L PSD. Agreed on the trans's, agreed on 6.0 issues in general, but there's good points too. MOST problems occour when everybody and their brother thinks they own a race car rather than a work truck. Also, the engines issues are all top end. Head gaskets due to stretched bolts, turbo's, oil cooler lines, etc. Problems that either were caused by abuse, or happened prematurely and were fixed. Early models had repeated problems b/c they didn't realize it was a re-occuring problem. Myself and a buddie bought 2 last year....he since decided to keep them. 1 has around 150k and the other 220k. I've seen ones on ebay with 360k, etc... I did history reports on both trucks to find out they had a bad history, early....10k, 30k, etc.... A bad history is a good thing IMHO. Meaning if they made it 50-100k out of warranty, they were obviously fixed right.

I'd take a 6.0L over a 7.3L any day. 7.3's are pigs. And for Cummins, no one can argue that their not good engines. It's b/c they're proven. IMHO, they finally have some good competition with GM over the last 7-8 years, but they rarely get credit for it. I just personally don't like Dodge trucks. I buy and sell a lot of stuff. It seems every Dodge I come across is cheap and half falling apart. I'm talking 94-02's of course. I've never owned any newer Dodges.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

cretebaby;776251 said:


> What issues
> 
> The 7.3 is as bullet proof as it gets
> 
> And that is NOT JMO


Oil pan? 2k to fix 
Turbos go at 100k
E4OD last 100k tops
Go look, they are not bullet proof at all. I just shopped for one. They all had the same issues.

On a side note maybe the oil pan is a regional thing where the roads get salted. So maybe if you found one down south it would be ok


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;776255 said:


> Oil pan? 2k to fix
> Turbos go at 100k
> E4OD last 100k tops
> Go look, they are not bullet proof at all. I just shopped for one. They all had the same issues.
> ...


"They all had the same issues."

Every single one of them ?

And a cummins never has a problem? Just want to make sure we are clear on that


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776254 said:


> Big Dave, I really hate to argue with you on every thread, and I reeeaaaallly hate sticking up for Ford, BUT I honestly think you need to do some more researching before you continue bashing the 6.0L PSD. Agreed on the trans's, agreed on 6.0 issues in general, but there's good points too. MOST problems occour when everybody and their brother thinks they own a race car rather than a work truck. Also, the engines issues are all top end. Head gaskets due to stretched bolts, turbo's, oil cooler lines, etc. Problems that either were caused by abuse, or happened prematurely and were fixed. Early models had repeated problems b/c they didn't realize it was a re-occuring problem. Myself and a buddie bought 2 last year....he since decided to keep them. 1 has around 150k and the other 220k. I've seen ones on ebay with 360k, etc... I did history reports on both trucks to find out they had a bad history, early....10k, 30k, etc.... A bad history is a good thing IMHO. Meaning if they made it 50-100k out of warranty, they were obviously fixed right.
> 
> I'd take a 6.0L over a 7.3L any day. 7.3's are pigs.


Yes a few can make it up high. But in general it wasnt a great motor.. And you right people thought they had a race car. This is one the reasons stock Dodges held up with the 48re. They slip all that power so you dont blow up tranny. Why is Ford sueing Navistar if te motor was so great? why is Ford cutting ties with Navistar.

Too be fair to Navistar I bet that motor would have been great if Ford didnt turn it up to over 300hp. I bet if they left it at 250hp(I think) like Navistar built it to be. It would going past 300k without any issues. And it was rumored that they reflashed alot of them to lower specs. People brought trucks in for service and they woud reflash it to lower specs to make more more durable.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;776253 said:


> If it made it??? sounds like you are surprised it got there. The 6.0 are only rated for about 200k miles. I just went on Ebay and Searched Dodges and Fords by mileage. Newer Dodges 2003's had 350k on them only thing close to that in the Fords was the 7.3. 99% of Fords first page was the 7.3's with high mileage. Sorry but if you buy a 6.0 you will never get back anything for it. The motor and tranny had too many issues. The Dodge on the other hand will hold value since they are cheaper and better trucks


Yes IF it made it. No surprise there. They either did or didn't. 50% chance across the board. That's a given. They either had problems, or they didn't. If they didn't they're still running....if they did, they're running too. Bear in mind I'm referring to HIGHER milage trucks. I'd rather buy one with 200k than 50k.

And for your 200k "fact". Let's see where Ford said that. You listen to all the claims from bias brand owners. It's on the internet, it must be the Gospel!! Let me guess Cummins is rated for 1 mil, and Dmax 150k? Bunch of psycic's here! 

Aside from myself, I've NEVER seen anyone here give credit where credit is due if it's not their brand of choice.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

cretebaby;776256 said:


> "They all had the same issues."
> 
> Every single one of them ?
> 
> And a cummins never has a problem? Just want to make sure we are clear on that


Honestly Yes. All the oil pans were rotting.

Cummins only had a bad run of blocks. #53. Keep in mind I was looking at 94-98's. Yes I know all about the 100k pumps on the 98.5. But all the Dodges I looked at.with doors rotting off had solid motors. I took the intake tube off them and checked turbo for play. The cummins was the better motor. And all the trucks I looked at Dodge and Ford had the same shelf life on tranny 100k miles.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;776257 said:


> Yes a few can make it up high. But in general it wasnt a great motor.. And you right people thought they had a race car. This is one the reasons stock Dodges held up with the 48re. They slip all that power so you dont blow up tranny. Why is Ford sueing Navistar if te motor was so great? why is Ford cutting ties with Navistar.
> 
> Too be fair to Navistar I bet that motor would have been great if Ford didnt turn it up to over 300hp. I bet if they left it at 250hp(I think) like Navistar built it to be. It would going past 300k without any issues. And it was rumored that they reflashed alot of them to lower specs. People brought trucks in for service and they woud reflash it to lower specs to make more more durable.


Ford is cutting ties due to warranty issues. They (Navi) didn't stand behind the problems and Ford stepped up, plain and simple.

You talk like 6.0's are obsolete, in past tense. Like the junk yards are full of them. High miles can be credited to BOTTOM ends. I have never heard of a bottom end falling out of one myself. Especially stock.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;776260 said:


> Honestly Yes. All the oil pans were rotting.
> 
> Cummins only had a bad run of blocks. #53. Keep in mind I was looking at 94-98's. Yes I know all about the 100k pumps on the 98.5. But all the Dodges I looked at.with doors rotting off had solid motors. I took the intake tube off them and checked turbo for play. The cummins was the better motor. And all the trucks I looked at Dodge and Ford had the same shelf life on tranny 100k miles.


You cant go look at used trucks for 3 months and come up with the conclusion that the oil pans are rotting of every 7.3 built of that they all need turbos at a 100k


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

It's funny, you NEVER hear anything about Dmaxes in these discussions. I know the topic this time was Ford/Dodge but still. I always mention it, and no one says anything. Is it b/c no one knows anything about them, is is b/c they know better to argue against them? Wierd. 

I'll jump in and defend GM's while we're at it. My 3 in my sig have a combined total of almost 3/4 of a million miles.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

cretebaby;776262 said:


> You cant go look at used trucks for 3 months and come up with the conclusion that the oil pans are rotting of every 7.3 built of that they all need turbos at a 100k


Aint it


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776261 said:


> Ford is cutting ties due to warranty issues. They (Navi) didn't stand behind the problems and Ford stepped up, plain and simple.
> 
> You talk like 6.0's are obsolete, in past tense. Like the junk yards are full of them. High miles can be credited to BOTTOM ends. I have never heard of a bottom end falling out of one myself. Especially stock.


Navistar would not pay becuase Ford changed them. That motor was not rated to handle 300/600 and it showed. All of there problems link directly to a motor putting out to much power with out proper upgrades. You want to build a Dodge over 500Hp. You need to repace the head bolts and put on a better head gasket. So yes Navistar stopped becuase Ford screwed up there motor. It was HP war. The CTD is built to handle alot more power and Tourqe than the 6.0.. So plain and Simple Ford messed it up.

Yeah they are obsolete. Ok so the bottom end holds up. But it will cost you thousands and thousands to get to the high mileage


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;776266 said:


> Navistar would not pay becuase Ford changed them. That motor was not rated to handle 300/600 and it showed. All of there problems link directly to a motor putting out to much power with out proper upgrades. You want to build a Dodge over 500Hp. You need to repace the head bolts and put on a better head gasket. So yes Navistar stopped becuase Ford screwed up there motor. It was HP war. The CTD is built to handle alot more power and Tourqe than the 6.0.. So plain and Simple Ford messed it up.
> 
> Yeah they are obsolete. Ok so the bottom end holds up. But it will cost you thousands and thousands to get to the high mileage


You do realize that head bolts and head gaskets are the 6.0 issues, right? I'd assume this is where you put your foot in your mouth?

Wow, Im done here. Sometimes you just can't win. Hopefully the OP can decipher educated responses vs bias opinions.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776264 said:


> It's funny, you NEVER hear anything about Dmaxes in these discussions. I know the topic this time was Ford/Dodge but still. I always mention it, and no one says anything. Is it b/c no one knows anything about them, is is b/c they know better to argue against them? Wierd.
> 
> I'll jump in and defend GM's while we're at it. My 3 in my sig have a combined total of almost 3/4 of a million miles.


Dmax is a decent motor. Wont go same miles as the CTD. Yeah they blow an injector at 200k (no biggie). But you pay for that truck. Its a great setup motor and tranny. But its at least 10k more than the Dodge.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776267 said:


> You do realize that head bolts and head gaskets are the 6.0 issues, right? I'd assume this is where you put your foot in your mouth?
> 
> Wow, Im done here. Sometimes you just can't win. Hopefully the OP can decipher educated responses vs bias opinions.


Oh and all the other EGR issues are part of the head?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;776268 said:


> Dmax is a decent motor. Wont go same miles as the CTD. Yeah they blow an injector at 200k (no biggie). But you pay for that truck. Its a great setup motor and tranny. But its at least 10k more than the Dodge.


I said I was done, but done defending the Ford.

Why won't they go the same miles, expert? There's plenty with 500k plus. Some with 750k plus. You do realize that high milage claims for the Cummins can be credited to models that were around LONG before the Dmax existed, right? Also b/c they redline at like 2,500 RPM's . You have to be able to compare model years, or at least generation at a time for crying out loud. The new Cummin's aren't low revving 12v's. Give it time, there will be million miled Dmaxes, if there isn't already. Go over to the DP. Lots of good reading there.

Finally, I see your knowledge shining through on the injector issue. For one, theres 8, not 1. For 2, it's only LB7's. LB7's hold a 200k 7yr warranty on injectors. 10 years on glow plugs. There's been 3 more generations since......each with more HP and minor upgrades from the LB7.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

At least if you buy a ford or a gm its assembled with american labor not mexican. Dodge 47re trannys suck, 48re is alright. Interiors suck on the 06 and up dodges. Ball joints go out all the time along with the rest of the front end. They rust out fast. The cummins is really good but it aint perfect. 53 blocks in the early 24 valves. Lift pumps and injection pumps in 98.5-04.5. An injector will go out every once in awhile mostly in the 05 and up trucks from what ive heard. Dodge trucks are just cheaply built. I love the looks, sound, and fuel mileage of the 94-02 trucks though. Yeah the 6.0 has some problems but you just have to maintain it and keep it stock to minimize the problems. Dodge 03 and up trucks look too sporty. Superdutys look like a real truck should.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776273 said:


> I said I was done, but done defending the Ford.
> 
> Why won't they go the same miles, expert? There's plenty with 500k plus. Some with 750k plus. You do realize that high milage claims for the Cummins can be credited to models that were around LONG before the Dmax existed, right? Also b/c they redline at like 2,500 RPM's . You have to be able to compare model years, or at least generation at a time for crying out loud. The new Cummin's aren't low revving 12v's. Give it time, there will be million miled Dmaxes, if there isn't already. Go over to the DP. Lots of good reading there.
> 
> Finally, I see your knowledge shining through on the injector issue. For one, theres 8, not 1. For 2, it's only LB7's. LB7's hold a 200k 7yr warranty on injectors. 10 years on glow plugs. There's been 3 more generations since......each with more HP and minor upgrades from the LB7.


It wont go the same miles becuase its a light duty motor put in a pick up truck. The Cummins is a Medium Duty motor put in a light Duty truck. As for the new ones not being low reving. Gee my 04.5 Red lines at 3100rpm. They are just not in the same class as the Cummins and never will be. The CTD doesnt belong in a pick up truck. But its there and will always outshine the others


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

B/c you own it. People act as if I couldn't have bought something else. I could go buy 10 Cummins trucks, I don't want one. It's personal preferance these days.....ace. Funny thing is, I never criticized Cummins. They're great, proven long lasting engines. That's a fact. I'm not sure why you're defending them tooth and nail for no reason. 

Plus, Med duty trucks run Dmaxes too. Ever heard of a Kodiak? Not to mention Alli 1000's are the most common Med duty truck trans. It's funny, GM uses the Dmax in Med duty trucks now in place of Cat. Yeah, they must be junk.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

OhioPlower;776279 said:


> At least if you buy a ford or a gm its assembled with american labor not mexican. Dodge 47re trannys suck, 48re is alright. Interiors suck on the 06 and up dodges. Ball joints go out all the time along with the rest of the front end. They rust out fast. The cummins is really good but it aint perfect. 53 blocks in the early 24 valves. Lift pumps and injection pumps in 98.5-04.5. An injector will go out every once in awhile mostly in the 05 and up trucks from what ive heard. Dodge trucks are just cheaply built. I love the looks, sound, and fuel mileage of the 94-02 trucks though. Yeah the 6.0 has some problems but you just have to maintain it and keep it stock to minimize the problems. Dodge 03 and up trucks look too sporty. Superdutys look like a real truck should.


LOL um get your facts straight. 98.5 -02 had the Vp44 Not up too 04.5. As for the 47re yeah the early ones were terrible but they continue to fix and update them. As for truck being American Built LMAO they are built in Canada!!!! Dodges are not cheaply built at all. Look at the chevys with the Cheap shiney plastic interior. As for Super Dutys we are discussing Diesels so they are built like a truck should be built if you want it to live at the dealer or the fuel pump. Please gets your facts straight before you hop in.

Oh and Fyi the Vp44's can live longer if you put adatives in fuel over life of truck


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;776294 said:


> LOL um get your facts straight. 98.5 -02 had the Vp44 Not up too 04.5. As for the 47re yeah the early ones were terrible but they continue to fix and update them. As for truck being American Built LMAO they are built in Canada!!!! Dodges are not cheaply built at all. Look at the chevys with the Cheap shiney plastic interior. As for Super Dutys we are discussing Diesels so they are built like a truck should be built if you want it to live at the dealer or the fuel pump. *Please gets your facts straight before you hop in*.


Pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776291 said:


> B/c you own it. People act as if I couldn't have bought something else. I could go buy 10 Cummins trucks, I don't want one. It's personal preferance these days.....ace. Funny thing is, I never criticized Cummins. They're great, proven long lasting engines. That's a fact. I'm not sure why you're defending them tooth and nail for no reason.
> 
> Plus, Med duty trucks run Dmaxes too. Ever heard of a Kodiak? Not to mention Alli 1000's are the most common Med duty truck trans. It's funny, GM uses the Dmax in Med duty trucks now in place of Cat. Yeah, they must be junk.


Show me the Duramax in anything over 33k GvWR. That is if you can find anything at the 33k level


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

well i dont want to break up the bickering but i have decided to either go with a 2002 dodge or a 2003 Ford-F350 with the 7.3l. I am still going to go look at the 03 6.0ll and take it for a drive but more then likely i will walk....


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

snowman79;776301 said:


> well i dont want to break up the bickering but i have decided to either go with a 2002 dodge or a 2003 Ford-F350 with the 7.3l. I am still going to go look at the 03 6.0ll and take it for a drive but more then likely i will walk....


Stick your head under that 7.3 and look at the pan. salt is killing them. 2k to fix it. 16.5 hours to fix


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;776297 said:


> Show me the Duramax in anything over 33k GvWR. That is if you can find anything at the 33k level


Nobody said they put them in Heavy duty trucks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snowman79;776301 said:


> well i dont want to break up the bickering but i have decided to either go with a 2002 dodge or a 2003 Ford-F350 with the 7.3l. I am still going to go look at the 03 6.0ll and take it for a drive but more then likely i will walk....


A '03 with a 7.3 would be an excellant buy IMO


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I own a combination of all three trucks and each one has it's problems. Why do we have one more thread about ford versus the rest (and itself) ? Enough years have gone by and the 6.0 is just fine. 
10K is a very good price.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776295 said:


> Pot calling the kettle black?


.

gee who is calling the pot calling the kettle black. Show me a 6.6 Duracrap in a truck with a 33k GVWR. This is motor is such a heavy duty aplication. Hell show the 6.6 in a loader!!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for having my back Crete. Also b/c Cummins is the engine manuf, everyone thinks everything is the same in the pickups. Wrong.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

cretebaby;776303 said:


> Nobody said they put them in Heavy duty trucks


Well when I said medium I ment up to 40k. Since I consider those medium Duty and Tractors heavy. So you are admitting that since the 5.9 cummins is put in alot heavier duty applications it is a far superior motor


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

OOOO, now they're crap. Make up your mind. Read through your posts and maybe you'll understand that you're the only one arguing here for no reason. Again, it seems like you're living in the past with the whole Cummins thing. Compare years/generations like I stated before.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776308 said:


> Thanks for having my back Crete. Also b/c Cummins is the engine manuf, everyone thinks everything is the same in the pickups. Wrong.


But its the same block right? And thats were you claim the longevity is. foot in mouth much?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;776309 said:


> Well when I said medium I ment up to 40k. Since I consider those medium Duty and Tractors heavy. So you are admitting that since the 5.9 cummins is put in alot heavier duty applications it is a far superior motor


IIRC "Heavy" starts at 26k

What is the biggest truck they put your beloved CTD in?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776310 said:


> OOOO, now they're crap. Make up your mind. Read through your posts and maybe you'll understand that you're the only one arguing here for no reason. Again, it seems like you're living in the past with the whole Cummins thing. Compare years/generations like I stated before.


Oh ok so I guess the new ones wont do as many miles? Funny how the Duramax needed work done to motor

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2003-Dodge-Ram-3500-Dually-Cummins-6-Speed_W0QQitemZ160326302457QQihZ006QQcategoryZ119144QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001-GMC-Heavy-Duty-Pickup-2500_W0QQitemZ130298546189QQihZ003QQcategoryZ90981QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;776312 said:


> But its the same block right? And thats were you claim the longevity is. foot in mouth much?


Why foot in mouth? I argued that rotating assy's will see more miles than you claim. That's totally off topic from putting a Cummins in a MEDIUM duty truck like you spoke of. Just like the Duramaxes do.

You're like arguing with my crazy mexican ex-girlfriend for crying out loud.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;776315 said:


> Oh ok so I guess the new ones wont do as many miles? Funny how the Duramax needed work done to motor
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2003-Dodge-Ram-3500-Dually-Cummins-6-Speed_W0QQitemZ160326302457QQihZ006QQcategoryZ119144QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001-GMC-Heavy-Duty-Pickup-2500_W0QQitemZ130298546189QQihZ003QQcategoryZ90981QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wow, 2 examples of the Million trucks out there. And what work to that Dmax? A CP3 after 300k, so what? I don't think you read the listing properly or something. Thanks for linking those in defense of the mighty Dmax!!  And imagine that, you compared an 01 to an 03? Let's see some first gen Cummins when they were 7-8 years old and problem free.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a problem free 05, I'll dig for the 800k+ miled one:


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

cretebaby;776314 said:


> IIRC "Heavy" starts at 26k
> 
> What is the biggest truck they put your beloved CTD in?


FL80 with a tag heavy Duty enough? thats 33k and then a tag. Thats over 40k

http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=1489099&GUID=034e9b7f270345b49a6d999d395e58ed


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My first 01 before I sold it. Had a load on it EVERY day:


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Gota go to work cya l8r been fun

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/04/03/chrysler-ceo-calls-owner-of-million-mile-dodge-ram/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No popcorn Crete? 

I hate to agree with littledave, but I think the 6.0's are junk, because they are unreliable, you have no idea when one will take a crap on you. I've had 2 of mine die without warning 3 times. ICM, STC fitting and a HPOP fitting. 

I have 3 6.0's, all have had issues. I took 2 trips out west over the last 2 years and was scared to death being that far away from home. I even saw a 6.0 die at a fuel station in Colorado. Shut it off to fuel and wouldn't restart. Most likely one of the above issues. My '05 6.0 will barely start cold at 50* right now, runs very rough until warmed up and the turbo is farting pretty bad. 

I have 3 7.3's that have had few issues. These have been related to CPS and a wiring harness, none left the truck dead on the road or needing a tow truck. 

littledave is wrong on the cost of an oil pan replacement, a decent shop should only be about a grand. 

He is also mistaken about turbos as 2 of mine are over 100K and turbos are fine. 4R100 was a better tranny, but not great.

7.3's are a far more reliable platform to base your work and your word off. 

I have a 5.9 in a Ford F800 that I put a ton of money into when newer, it has been pretty good the last few years.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here, this was from 07. I too know the truck he's talking about:

HaulinRV, a very reputable CUMMINS driver wrote this:

Look him up on the DP and contact him. 

727,000 mile Duramax RV Hauler!!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just filled up at Flying J in Mathews, Mo and met a really nice women driving a red crew cab. I saw the big tank in the bed and asked her how many miles you got on it? She said 727,000, it turned out I had red about her truck on the GM 200,000 club website. The truck has the original engine and trans!!! I gave her this website, so she said would come and and share her story!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;776324 said:


> Gota go to work cya l8r been fun
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2006/04/03/chrysler-ceo-calls-owner-of-million-mile-dodge-ram/


I honestly don't think you can read. That truck's a 95. That being the case, check back with me in 7 years and we'll see if a Dmax runs that long. Hell, the Valvoline 5.7 Chevy gasser made it a Million.

Back to my other post about the 727k one. That was in 07. No one's heard to my knowledge if it made it or not. Bear in mind too, that's pulling 5ers all day every day.

I'm not trying to make a brand competition here, but for God's sake, do you ever give up?!?!?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;776325 said:


> No popcorn Crete?


I don't think I could make enough for Big Dave


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_life_expectancy_of_a_duramax_diesel_motor

Here's another million miled gasser:

http://www.ultimatesyntheticoil.com/pdf_files/g2578_Million_mile_van.pdf


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

got-h2o;776332 said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_life_expectancy_of_a_duramax_diesel_motor
> 
> Here's another million miled gasser:
> 
> http://www.ultimatesyntheticoil.com/pdf_files/g2578_Million_mile_van.pdf


Wikipeada is some clown on the internet spewing out facts. Hell I can answer that and say the Duramax will only go 150k Does that make it right?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;776334 said:


> Wikipeada is some clown on the internet spewing out facts. Hell I can answer that and say the Duramax will only go 150k Does that make it right?


Its opinion just like you have been spewing all afternoon

I thought you had to go to work?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NO BEST TRUCK IN WORLD

Since mil isn't here, thought I'd throw this in. xysport


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Every dodge 2500 and 3500 ive seen was made in saltillo mexico or some **** like that. Never seen one made in canada. From what ive heard the 03-04.5s had fuel problems too until they went to a in tank lift pump. Theres nothing wrong with a duramax either, Ive had a 04 for about 5 years and nothing has been touched on the motor or transmission. Dave you have too much time on your hands to be arguing with people on here all day everyday


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Wikipedia is an online encyclopedia, not opinions. Does World Book make it up too? Maybe textbooks are wrong too? I'd say their staff is somewhat knowledgeable. It's an estimate. Besides mr. know-it-all 150k? Why is it you ignore all of my facts? I must have 3 freaks of nature in my driveway?? Is there some big $ award for this?? I'm in the money...........................!!!

Go to work and clam up already.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

IBTL, Here's one to ponder






International trucks are very well known for going over a mil


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

just to calm the situation i have decided to find a cummins or a 7.3l if i go the ford route...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you not happy with you're current 6.0's? You just seem like a Ford man from the looks of your sig.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

well those are all the trucks that we run where i work. The trucks are great. But at least a couple times a year they either are in the shop or we have to work on them. The 05 has been the best out of it but somethings up with the turbo. The 03 is starting have a lot of problems....they are good working trucks, dont get the greatest mileage, and really suck the fuel towing....but other then that they have been great. Just looking to get something that gets better fuel mileage and cheaper to mod with out having to stud it and do an egr delete before real big mods start.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well....food for thought,.,i am a diehard ford man.,..bought my 2004 in october 2006 at 49k

70k heads were stretched and needed studs and gaskets...100k warranty though,,5 years...
1 day later it blows reverse out of trans,,,4k out of pocket..

i like it....if 6.0 is done correctly and not lead footed with a tuner it will be fine


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

snowman79;776514 said:


> *well those are all the trucks that we run where i work.* The trucks are great. But at least a couple times a year they either are in the shop or we have to work on them. The 05 has been the best out of it but somethings up with the turbo. The 03 is starting have a lot of problems....they are good working trucks, dont get the greatest mileage, and really suck the fuel towing....but other then that they have been great. Just looking to get something that gets better fuel mileage and cheaper to mod with out having to stud it and do an egr delete before real big mods start.


I'd have one he!! of a signature if I did that


----------

